
Salesforce.com, VCs Create Seed Fund for Future Clients - luccastera
http://www.ecommercetimes.com/story/fp2UzKMvzvA5Nr/Salesforcecom-VCs-Create-Seed-Fund-for-Future-Clients.xhtml
======
joshwa
Interesting-- all these platforms are creating their own seed funds. Facebook,
Amazon, now Salesforce. Who's next?

Google or Yahoo don't need to-- their network of rich alums effectively do the
acquisition scouting and funding for them.

------
samb
according to the sign-up, anything you create belongs to salesforce. so...

------
sabat
In other news, Salesforce.com about to go under because its service sucks.

